# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Shqiptaria Melinda Ademi, konkuron tek American Idol

## loneeagle

Melinda Ademi (16) me origjinë nga Kosova, do të garojë në një nga spektaklet më prestigjioze dhe më të shikuara në Amerikë, i quajtur Amerikan Idol.

Mbrëmë, në edicionin e nëntë të këtij spektakli, në një konkurrim nga më prestigjiozet në SHBA, edhe kosovarja e re, me paraqitjen e saj dinjitoze mori vlerësimin absolut të jurisë dhe do të jetë garuese e ardhshme në këtë show amerikan.

Është Melinda Ademi, e cila ka qenë refugjate në kampet e Maqedonisë, por së bashku me prindërit e saj iu largua luftës dhe masakrës së krye-kasapit të Ballkanit, Milosheviqit, në vitin 1999, për në botën e lirë.

"Viti i tmerrshëm i një gjenocidi të paparë, kur rrezikohej deri në shfarosje populli shqiptarë”, përkujtuan mbrëmë prindërit e Melindës skenat e 1999. Rrëfimi i tyre, shoqërohej me sekuenca televizive, përmes të cilave, miliona shikues amerikan kanë parë, pamjet tragjike, të shqiptarëve që largoheshin me dhunë dhe forcën e ushtrisë e policisë serbe. 

Rreth një milion shqiptarë mes tyre edhe gra, fëmijë pleq, shqiptarë, edhe të sëmurë e të rraskapitur lanë shtëpitë e tyre në vitin 1999".

Mirëpo, ja që fati e solli të paktën fëmijët e tyre refugjatë, dhe vajza e tyre, 16 vjeçare të "kapë" edhe "Eldoradon". 

Vajza e çiftit Ademi, tani ka fituar shansin e parë, që një ditë "mund të hidhet nga ‘trampolina’ e yjeve të këngës Amerikane, për suksese”.

"Trupi" gjykues," Randy Jackson, këngëtari Jackson, aktorja, Jennifer Lopez dhe Steven Tyler, mbrëmë në fillim të edicionit të 9-të thanë se" Familjarët s'ka dyshim që ndihen të privilegjuar për fëmijët e tyre në "American Idol", njofton korrespodenti i agjencisë së lajmeve INA në Nju Jork.

Ndërkaq, portali amerikan, CMR (Current Movie Reviews) përshkruan pjesëmarrjen e kosovares të mërkurën mbrëma si një sensacion të vërtetë, të cilët vlerësojnë se me Melinda, me këtë tempo, mund të arrij shumë larg në këtë garë.

“Unë besoj se kjo vajzë do të arrij shumë larg në këtë garë sepse, jo vetëm se ajo është e talentuar, por se Amerika atë tashmë po e do”, shkruan ky portal për konkurrenten kosovare.

Në profilin e saj në Facebook, Melinda Ademi shkruan: "Unë jam Melinda dhe unë jam 16 vjeçare. Unë dua të këndoj! Gjëja më e dashur gjithë jetën time, është veçse të këndojë dhe këtë e kam nisë që unë kur isha vajzë e vogël. Ëndrra ime është që të bëhem një artiste e madhe. Unë e di se ëndrrat e mia janë të mëdha, por unë do të jap gjithë atë talentin tim - për të arritur atë megjithëse dhe sfida që kam përpara është e madhe". /ina/zëri/

----------


## ARIANI_TB

Melinda Ademi (16) me origjinë nga Kosova, do të garojë në një nga spektaklet më prestigjioze dhe më të shikuara në Amerikë, i quajtur Amerikan Idol.

Mbrëmë, në edicionin e nëntë të këtij spektakli, në një konkurrim nga më prestigjiozet në SHBA, edhe kosovarja e re, me paraqitjen e saj dinjitoze mori vlerësimin absolut të jurisë dhe do të jetë garuese e ardhshme në këtë show amerikan.

Është Melinda Ademi, e cila ka qenë refugjate në kampet e Maqedonisë, por së bashku me prindërit e saj iu largua luftës dhe masakrës së krye-kasapit të Ballkanit, Milosheviqit, në vitin 1999, për në botën e lirë.

"Viti i tmerrshëm i një gjenocidi të paparë, kur rrezikohej deri në shfarosje populli shqiptarë, përkujtuan mbrëmë prindërit e Melindës skenat e 1999. Rrëfimi i tyre, shoqërohej me sekuenca televizive, përmes të cilave, miliona shikues amerikan kanë parë, pamjet tragjike, të shqiptarëve që largoheshin me dhunë dhe forcën e ushtrisë e policisë serbe. 

Rreth një milion shqiptarë mes tyre edhe gra, fëmijë pleq, shqiptarë, edhe të sëmurë e të rraskapitur lanë shtëpitë e tyre në vitin 1999".

Mirëpo, ja që fati e solli të paktën fëmijët e tyre refugjatë, dhe vajza e tyre, 16 vjeçare të "kapë" edhe "Eldoradon". 

Vajza e çiftit Ademi, tani ka fituar shansin e parë, që një ditë "mund të hidhet nga trampolina e yjeve të këngës Amerikane, për suksese.

"Trupi" gjykues," Randy Jackson, këngëtari Jackson, aktorja, Jennifer Lopez dhe Steven Tyler, mbrëmë në fillim të edicionit të 9-të thanë se" Familjarët s'ka dyshim që ndihen të privilegjuar për fëmijët e tyre në "American Idol", njofton korrespodenti i agjencisë së lajmeve INA në Nju Jork.

Ndërkaq, portali amerikan, CMR (Current Movie Reviews) përshkruan pjesëmarrjen e kosovares të mërkurën mbrëma si një sensacion të vërtetë, të cilët vlerësojnë se me Melinda, me këtë tempo, mund të arrij shumë larg në këtë garë.

Unë besoj se kjo vajzë do të arrij shumë larg në këtë garë sepse, jo vetëm se ajo është e talentuar, por se Amerika atë tashmë po e do, shkruan ky portal për konkurrenten kosovare.

Në profilin e saj në Facebook, Melinda Ademi shkruan: "Unë jam Melinda dhe unë jam 16 vjeçare. Unë dua të këndoj! Gjëja më e dashur gjithë jetën time, është veçse të këndojë dhe këtë e kam nisë që unë kur isha vajzë e vogël. Ëndrra ime është që të bëhem një artiste e madhe. Unë e di se ëndrrat e mia janë të mëdha, por unë do të jap gjithë atë talentin tim - për të arritur atë megjithëse dhe sfida që kam përpara është e madhe". /ina/zëri/

----------


## Nete

Shume lajm i mir,perpara shqipe.... :buzeqeshje: 

Ndonje foto?

----------


## Rina_87

> Shume lajm i mir,perpara shqipe....
> 
> Ndonje foto?

----------


## Nete

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQs4y_Qkpdk


Flm Rina,mbas tere atyre vuajtjeve,qenka shperbly....vertet yllll a.. :Ylli2:  :Ylli2: . :Lulja3:

----------


## FierAkja143

Bravo melinda kukull dhe shume e talentuar.  Sme besohet qe eshte vetem 16.  Ka shanc te mire per te vazhduar ne American Idol.  Eshte nje 16 vjecare tjeter nga southi qe ishte shume impresive sepse kishte talent dhe personalitet fantastik.  Melinda ka gjithashtu personalitet te mire, por nuk bie ne sy aq sa i asaj kukumjackes tjeter.  Kto te dyja do jen ne competition besoj.

Good luck ishalla na nxjer ne drite  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ARIANI_TB



----------


## ARIANI_TB



----------


## ARIANI_TB

Te Lumte Melinda Ademi - Ju Jeni Krenaria e Kombit Tone. Vetem Perpara Dhe Suksese ...

Ariani...

----------


## beni33

i     uroj  fat         dhe    suksese   ne    ket     show

----------


## K.i EPERM

Suksese --suksese --suksese Në Jetë Ti Dhe Familja Ademi

Zemra Na Bëhët Malë Kur Degjojmë Sukseset E Shqiptarve Kudo Që Ndodhen Ata

----------


## ♥ Ela ♥

Nje foto:


She is cute... Zerin e kishte shume te bukur... I pash dhe nje video qe kishte bere ne youtube... Jo keq. Suksese Melinda.

----------


## goldian

suksese suksese

----------


## miki_al2001

U kenaqem ate dite kur e pame Melinden.U ndjeme shume krenare.Suksese.

----------


## FFlugaj

Urojm të ketë suksese Melinda! T'ia ndritë fytyrën mbarë kombit shqipëtar.
 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## smart_01

shume zanin e mire edhe e bukur boll,vec se me vjen keq shume per ta,cka e pret,kur ta merr ne dore dikush ce nuk i vet hiq se a dojne a jo,po e kan patjeter mu ba pjese e ni makinerie propaganduse te flliqt :S..suksese,me ni perfundime te mire,po se besoj!!

----------


## Robbery

Good Luck Girl!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## moonlight

Shume ze te bukur kishte, shume e bukur gjithashtu.  :buzeqeshje: 
Jo shume personalitet, por mendoj qe ne vazhdim mbase do arrije kofidencen e duhur.  :buzeqeshje: 

Me gjithe shpirt i uroj suksese.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## shaqiri79

me vjen mire per belinden qe nje shqipetare do konkuroj ne amerika idol dhe i deshiroj shume suksese edhe ne te ardhmen

----------


## shaqiri79

nje 16 vjeqare nga kosova e cila perfaqsoidhe perfaqeson gjithe popullin shqipetar ne nje spektakel si ne amerika idol ishte shum energjike per te kenduar dhe deshira e saj qe ju realizua te merr pjes ne ket eurovizion ideshiroj shendet dhe jete te gjatemelindes dhe familjes se saj

----------

